# Modern day plastic



## Kickstand3 (Sep 10, 2021)

Has anyone know how to remove stickiness


----------



## ian (Sep 10, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> Has anyone know how to remove stickiness



Baby wipes ? 😀


----------



## RustySprockets (Sep 11, 2021)

If I understand the problem, this is a plastic item that weeps a weird sticky substance on its surface.  I actually DO have a fix for that, and it's going to sound a little strange.  It's baking soda!  Dusting the surface with that powder makes the stickiness...less sticky--then you can wipe it away.  Other powders, like talcum, might work too, but baking soda is cheap, plentiful, and almost every kitchen has it already.


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Sep 11, 2021)

Also, if I understand correctly, is this a softer, rubbery type plastic?  If so, I once had an old cell phone that sat in a drawers for years, and when I went to get some photos off of it, it was weeping a stickiness.  I wiped it down with 70% rub alcohol, and it wiped away the stickiness.  I am not sure though, if i actually wiped off just the stickiness, or an actual layer off of the plastic, because the residue that came off onto the paper towel was black like the phone.  The phone looked okay afterwards.  I also had an older electric razor that did a similar thing, and upon wiping it with the rub alcohol, the stickiness was removed, so that may be something to try.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 11, 2021)

RustySprockets said:


> If I understand the problem, this is a plastic item that weeps a weird sticky substance on its surface.  I actually DO have a fix for that, and it's going to sound a little strange.  It's baking soda!  Dusting the surface with that powder makes the stickiness...less sticky--then you can wipe it away.  Other powders, like talcum, might work too, but baking soda is cheap, plentiful, and almost every kitchen has it already.



Thanks 
  My girl and myself are moving and she had some plastic items in a lower shelf that developed this stickiness all over . I’ll try it 
Much appreciated


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 11, 2021)

ian said:


> Baby wipes ? 😀



I’m sure wipes will definitely not work


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 11, 2021)

My Son years ago bought a large box of ink pens with company info on them and a soft grip in the bottom to pass out to his customers and at the trade shows. All the plastic/vinyl finger grips ended up getting sticky/gummy after quite a few years. We used Isopropyl alcohol (in a spray bottle) to clean them up.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 11, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> Thanks
> My girl and myself are moving and she had some plastic items in a lower shelf that developed this stickiness all over . I’ll try it
> Much appreciated



I understand a washing machine on the spin cycle can take care of that.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 11, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I understand a washing machine on the spin cycle can take care of that.



Nope this stuff is tuff to get off .


----------



## Coyote (Oct 26, 2021)

I have seen this happen, especially when left in a car in hot weather.
Remember, plastics are petroleum-based and will break down over time.
From wikipedia:
"Recent studies have shown, however, that plastics decompose faster than had been previously thought, due to exposure to the sun, rain, and other environmental conditions, resulting in the release of toxic chemicals such as bisphenol A."


----------



## TheMonarkMan (Oct 29, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> Has anyone know how to remove stickiness



Parts washer


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 29, 2021)

Had a vinyl steering wheel like that, perhaps from a combination of sunlight or a make-it-shiny spray-on/wipe-off product.

Seemed like mild soap and water on a cold morning would work best, but after a weekend in the hot sun under the windshield, a shimmering layer of gooze seemed to regenerate itself.

Once heard that the breakdown was a irreversible process; I tried using the cheaper white cotton working gloves as a clean-while-you-drive technique, and received strange looks.


----------



## eeapo (Dec 10, 2021)

Goo Gone.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 10, 2021)

eeapo said:


> Goo Gone.



Goo gone makes matters worse


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 11, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> Goo gone makes matters worse



Am I the only one that has picked up what your putting down?


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 11, 2021)

What, when, why and how was spilled on the shelve or maybe the gummy glue from shelving paper dissolved and absorbed into the plastic. ? You  need to find a solution that doesn't etch or loosen the plastic but will emulsify the sticky stuff.

Also, today's polymer vinyl is, like, impossible to penetrant and actually stick into, meld or weld together like model plastic or PVC pipes glues.

I mean, most shelves today are a vinyl so, I presume yours is. However if a hard plastic then you gotta be careful to figure out what sticky stuff is. 

I've been hunting for years to find anything that can stick on or etch, bond, plant roots into a poly vinyl like you're describing.


----------

